# Problemi emerge xorg-x11

## miksanta

Come da titolo ho dei problemi con xorg-x11 precisamente con il pacchetto freeglut.

```

freeglut_menu.lo libglut_la-freeglut_misc.lo libglut_la-freeglut_overlay.lo libglut_la-freeglut_state.lo libglut_la-freeglut_structure.lo libglut_la-freeglut_teapot.lo libglut_la-freeglut_videoresize.lo libglut_la-freeglut_window.lo  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib  -L/usr/lib -lm -L/usr/lib64 /usr/lib64/libGL.so /usr/lib/libGLU.so /usr/lib64/libXext.so /usr/lib64/libX11.so /usr/lib64/libXxf86vm.so  -Wl,-soname -Wl,libglut.so.3 -o .libs/libglut.so.3.8.0

/usr/lib64/libGL.so: could not read symbols: File in wrong format

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [libglut.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/work/freeglut-2.4.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2388:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake || die "emake failed"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

ho provato a lincare libGL.so ad un'altro libGL.so trovato con locate ma nulla da fare...!!!!

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa??

Grazie...!!

Michele[/bug]

----------

## crisandbea

prova a guardare qui

----------

## miksanta

mmmhhh ok...!!! 

ma non riesco a capire cosa potrei provare a fare...!!   :Confused: 

----------

## miksanta

Ho trovato questo

```

Q:   

I have an x86-64 (Athlon 64/Opteron/EM64T) machine with 64-bit OS, and compilation fails with the message /usr/lib/libGL.so: could not read symbols: File in wrong format.

A:   

This has been reported on Fedora Core 5, where libtool incorrectly tries to link against the 32-bit version of libGL.so. The workaround is to run (in the build directory)

sed -i 's#sys_lib_search_path_spec="#sys_lib_search_path_spec="/usr/lib64#' libtool

and re-run make. If this still doesn't work, see if your 64-bit libGL.so is in a different directory and use that in place of /usr/lib64 above. 

```

----------

